# 1973 SmokerCraft 16' V hull [Major tasks completed - 6/1/11]



## bluegrasser (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello all, I have been a jon boat owner for several years. My trailer recently bit the dust and it was enough of a catalyst to get me looking at upsizing boats instead of just blowing a lot of money fixing/buying a new trailer for my old boat. I instantly found what I was looking for on Craiglist and bought a boat, trailer and motor for just a bit more than what I was planning for just the trailer!

It is a 1973 SmokerCraft, V hull (I guess, the back 3/4 of the boat seems fairly flat bottomed, while the front has a pronounced V). It is 15'6" long, 70" wide at the beam. It has a few bench seats and a steering console, hooked to a 1973 Evinrude 40HP short shaft motor.

The biggest plus was it just BARELY fit into my garage, with about 1/2" clearance between the end of the trailer tongue and the garage door. Whew!

I am going to remove the two pedestal seats (actually just did this afternoon).

Was thinking of making a front hatch/casting deck.

Plan on cleaning up the inside, painting, putting in new carpet or vinyl, sprucing up the steering console.

I have a 2005 25Hp Mercury tiller handle that I was going to sell, along with the 40 HP evinrude, and buy a much newer model 40 HP remote.

I have ZERO experience with remote-steering motors and I don't even know how to go about removing this one. I want to do that to 1)sell it, 2) check the transom 3) flip the boat over and paint or steelflex it.

*I have decided to take the boat out tomorrow to a local lake and just test it out - does it leak, does the motor work OK? The guy who owned it before was a mechanic and took good care of the motor, I guess I'm just scared by its age though.
https://picasaweb.google.com/abergeron98/NewBoat#




























PS thanks for a great site, I have enjoyed everybody's mods, tips, and tricks. 

If I can figure out how to post pics and stuff, I'll keep everyone updated with the boat's progress.

Andre "Bluegrasser"


----------



## natestep (Jan 17, 2011)

Thats a good lookin ol boat. It will be a nice one when you get her all slicked up. I would like to have that Merc. thats on the flatbottom. I will have one some day.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 17, 2011)

I like lines and styling of that boat. The old evinrude goes well with it. Does it have a factory flat floor? 
Enjoy your project.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 17, 2011)

That is a really neat boat.

Can't wait to see this one come together.


If garage storing it is the plan, a swing away tongue would be a nice mod to make to the trailer. I want to do that to mine, but it's way down on the list.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 21, 2011)

It's taken me a week of toiling with a scraper and a lot of elbow grease, but I've gotten the seats removed and 40-year-old outdoor carpet/turf + 40 year old carpet glue. That stuff was a B*tch to scrape off.

I'm down to the wood on the bench seats and front hatch. I think I'm going to put a thin sheet of plywood over each seat in order to then glue carpet down in the future and reinstall seats. Think that will give screws and such something firmer to bite into.

Quick comparison photos:
Day I brought it home:





This afternoon:





Eventual plans include removing and possibly replacing motor and controls, altering the console a tad, carpeting, and painting the hull with steelflex.

Will keep y'all updated....


----------



## mofro812 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a 1993 Smokercraft, love it to death! I have the SF (Super Fisher) which is a lot wider and deeper than the regular models. I was checking out the bow mount troller package there, unique indeed! I will be digging into mine in the Spring, been thinking about a layout all winter. Like yours, mine has the bench seating and I am weary of removing a bench, so I am stuck with hurdles in my boat, oh well. Can't wait to see what she looks like when your done!


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 22, 2011)

Did some sanding and vaccuuming today, got the boat cleaned out and then took a step back to survey things. I put the seats back in the middle (not attached), just to see how that looked. I also put a new swivel seat and cooler on the back bench to see how that looked. I plan to eventually cut out a square hole in that back bench and sink the cooler into it. Same thing with the locking storage bin right next to the console. Finally, I put a piece of plywood out of my old boat between the front hatch and the console bench to show (very roughly of course) my concept for enclosing that area - this would give me a huge front casting deck and a lot of storage. Snapped a few quick pics.




















Next step is buying some plywood for floors and benches. Time to get out the measuring tape!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 22, 2011)

Man, I REALLY love this boat.....


What are the PVC pipes? Are those rod holders? If you want them and will use them, so be it, But I would lose them just because they intrude on the boat.

For the floor in the main part of the boat, since it looks so flat, I would consider some padding and carpet and no wood. Would keep the weight down.

When I do the front deck on my boat, I'm going to pad it. At Walmart they sell a 19 sq ft of interlocking foam rubber pads about 1/2" thick.....For like 20 bucks....I'm going to use this to pad the front deck, then carpet over it.
Might be worth looking into for the main floor of that boat.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi LonLB,

The previous owner had put those PVC pipes in as rod holders. I actually removed them later after taking those pictures. 

The floor IS flat. I have been pondering exactly what you suggested. It seems silly to put wood down on those floors just to put carpet. Maybe some kind of rubber pad that I can glue carpet too? I have some thin waterproof foam that i used under my wood floors on my old jon boat, but I don't think that would be stable enough to walk on - would probably feel kind of weird. 

I will look into your suggestion about the interlocking panels. That might work!


----------



## Zubes (Jan 24, 2011)

bluegrasser said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice boat. It would look pretty cool is you sanded and "finished" the wood floors... you know? Make it looks like teak floor or something.


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 26, 2011)

Zubes,

The floor is actually aluminum. I can see from the picture, though, that it does look like a wood floor. 

Your idea would be pretty cool if that were the case! That would be a one-of-a-kind boat for sure!


----------



## bluegrasser (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure if this will work:
'96 Mercury 40HP 20" electric start; remote steering
Unique 4 cylinder Super Smooth Operation Oil Injection


Just purchased on ebay recently.

I will have to modify my transom to accomodate this new motor being a long shaft.

First, I still need to get the old evinrude working and list it on ebay.

Lots of steps to getting this thing back in the water!


----------



## richg99 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a couple of things..

I've learned here to NOT use treated lumber. Reacts with the aluminum I've been told. Just an FYI.

Actually, you CAN make that deck look a lot like a wooden floor. In most paint stores, they well a half round rubber device that is used to add wooden "grain". As I understood it, one applies a lighter wooden appearing base coat..then "streaks" the darker wooden " grain" over the top. 

Or, maybe it was the other way around. Dark first, then light??...Then a clear coat goes on over that. Would sure look nice and would look better than regular paint.

In addition, an old trick is to put the final top coat on..( Light/Dark/Clear ) but sprinkle heavy grained salt over that final clear coat just as it gets tacky. Then, after everything is dry, you wash out the salt grains and that leaves a light, some-what non-skid surface for your decking. 

I have NEVER done the faux graining. I have done, successfully, the salt non-skid once. 
Good luck rich

Here is one of many LINKS on the net re faux wood graining 
https://woodworker.com/combination-graining-tool-mssu-864-668.asp?search=wood%20graining%20tools&searchmode=2


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 6, 2011)

Slowly but surely...

Finally got the controls and cables unhooked and the motor off:










Next step is to build up/raise the transom height. I bought a long shaft motor, so I need to raise the transom height about 4-5". I tend to think this will be somewhat easier because the existing transom design is a "U" shape and the raised parts of the "U" (the sides) should provide structural support to help make a good, strong transom elevating project:





Then I need to alter the steering console. I would like it to go higher up so I can use it while standing. Have thought of some ideas, but haven't started on that yet:





Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2011)

Had a big weekend of projects. First, as mentioned, I have bought a long shaft 1996 40 hp mercury. I needed to raise my transom height 5". Fortunately, the existing transom's "U" shape allowed for doing so with a lot of structural support just waiting to be used. 
Here are a couple of pics of what I did the other day. I have added a few more steps since then, but no pics:















Then, met up with a buddy at a local boat ramp on the Ohio River. The ultimate destination for the ol' SmokerCraft is a trout river that I have fished for 15+ years. It ranges from very deep to incredibly shallow. There is a section of river that is rapids/shoals, where you have to get out and drag it through shallow water and around boulders. I was worried that this boat's hull design would screw me out of doing that, since I'm used to a flat bottom jon. Marked the hull with green painters tape and took a few pics while I puttered around with the trolling motor. I think it drafts pretty shallow and am excited about that!












Got back in the garage and finished my structural work on the transom raising. I plan to do some serious sealing with 3m 5200 in a week or two when it warms up.

Next, I need to demolish the center console that is a)pretty rotted, and b)totally the wrong height for me because I want to ultimately stand up and operate the steering wheel and throttle.

Beginning the dismantling:











Heading out of town for the next week. Hope to do the console and then flip it over for some painting, then things should really start rolling!


----------



## LonLB (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks like the original wood on the transom could be replaced....If it were me, I would replace it, and also add the height to the transom with those boards. You would be replacing the original wood, *and* making the transom one piece instead of having to add those boards.

Keep in mind that standing will reduce the stability while running.


Personally I think that boat is a great candidate to be converted to a tiller. I'm leaning heavily toward doing that to mine even.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice ride bluegrasser, can't wait to see more.


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, I have finished my transom-elevating project (ok, for tonight anyway!). I still plan to do some caulking/epoxy-sealing in a few areas, then priming all the wood. 

This will need to support a 200lb 40-hp motor. I weigh 180 lbs and I have hopped up on it, bounced, rocked back and forth for any sign of give and it's pretty damn solid.

Now that this is (almost) done, on to other projects!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, went by the warehouse where I'm keeping the motor just to measure some stuff and took a few pics:









Controls:





Did some more work on the transom, then figured out how to get the steering wheel out of the console (i sure hope I remember how to re-do that when I build the new console).

Then completed the removal of the rotted old console.
Comparison of a shot a week or two ago with old transom height and side console:





shot tonight with console removed and new transom height in the back:






I was really excited to get going on the console build. However, my wife pointed out that it will be alot easier to flip over and paint right now without the console. It can sit flat on the garage floor without worrying about raising it up to avoid damaging a newly-built console.

She's probably right. :roll:


----------



## basstender10.6 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice new mercury you got there =D> Are you happy with that minn kota traxxis that you are using in the picture of the boat in the water?


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 20, 2011)

basstender10.6 said:


> Nice new mercury you got there =D> Are you happy with that minn kota traxxis that you are using in the picture of the boat in the water?



Basstender - I had an Endura 30lb thrust for YEARS that I still use on a canoe from time to time. Interestingly, I have had a hard time getting used to the Traxxis mechanism for stowing and deploying it. I bought that model because it was supposed to be EASIER to stow and deploy. I find it kind of strange, but maybe just because I was used to the other way for so long.

Also, I had bought a Kipawa 3-blade prop for my old Endura and that thing would fly. I don't think I move a whole lot faster with the Traxxis with the two-bladed "Weedless Wedge" prop.

Upon reasearch, though, I have learned that I shouldn't necessarily expect more "speed" with a higher thrust motor, but simply better performance with load - Ie. bigger boat size or against a stiff current.

Haven't used it enough to weigh in on that though. Hopefully soon!


----------



## reedjj (Feb 24, 2011)

That motor looks brand new! You should move pretty quick with that Merc 40!


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 25, 2011)

Got the boat sanded inside and out, off the trailer and onto the floor of the garage.







The trailer was covered in 40 years of grime, rust, road salt, etc. The bottom bunks were completely rotten and were removed to be replaced. The trailer was sanded extensively, primed with a rust inhibitor, and painted with a high-gloss black.










It will take a while for the trailer paint to dry - it's gotten really cold and wet around here all of a sudden. Back to winter time.

Painting boat hull and inside is on hold for a while too, until it warms up a bit. 

I'll find something to _tinker_ with!

p.s. - I have to come clean: My wife owns a painting company and two of her painters have been helping me with the sanding and painting. That's slightly beyond my skill level.


----------



## bluegrasser (Mar 2, 2011)

It has been cold and wet, recently, so I am stalled on the boat painting project. 

In the meantime, got new bunks on the trailer:






Also, amidst all the clutter that had filled the boat when I brought it home was this big mass of canvas and tubing. Out of a desire to fiddle around, I finally unfolded the thing - it's a bimini top!!!

The canvas is in real rough shape but there's a canvas/awning shop just down the road. I would have to imagine new fabric would be just a fraction of the cost of buying a whole new bimini top. 

Here's some quick pics:


----------



## Brine (Mar 2, 2011)

Trailer looks great, and nice find on the bimini!


----------



## bluegrasser (Mar 2, 2011)

Brine said:


> Trailer looks great, and nice find on the bimini!



Thanks Brine! I just scrolled through ten pages of your mod. I will have to say, you are a great exemplar of patience. I am sometimes envious of some of the other guys on this site who strip a boat down the bare bones and trick it out within 3 weeks time. It is nice to see your measured approach. 

However, I will admit that I am getting REALLY antsy as the calendar pages keep turning and we're getting closer to spring!


----------



## bluegrasser (Mar 8, 2011)

Still cold and VERY RAINY around here. I believe I saw barnacles growing on the north side of my garage the other day. sheesh! :x 

So, not a lot of actual work getting done, but a lot of thinking about schemes and layout.

Got the trailer out of the garage and the boat flipped over and ready for something:





Toyed with the existing rod holders by installing some bolts near where the reel handles will sit. Works pretty good I think:










I still don't want to do a lot of 'building' on it, like decks and the console rebuild, because I still intend to flip it back over soon to paint the hull and then the interior. So I'm keeping it simple. 

I think I have finally settled on a layout though. 

From front to back (oh, sorry - bow to stern):





At the bow, finally decided to mount trolling motor up front instead of in the back next to the outboard. It will work well here and the bow hatch actually still opens just fine (previous owner had troller mounted here too). Bow hatch will mainly just house my anchor and rope. (Also note temporary placement of battery-powered bow light).






Next is the area where I will store life jackets and other big bulky things. The stacked boxes represent what will eventually be my console spot. 






I plan to deck over that storage area, tying into the two bench seats and the bow hatch. I put a piece of lumber there to give you an idea (This was simply a random piece I had sitting in the garage to help illustrate the concept. Not the final deck piece :lol: )






Another view - note, the blue cooler will be decked around, but will remain portable/removable. Decent sized cooler, too, holding up to 37 cans.






My new boat seats!!! Got them at Bass Pro Shops. They are grey and charcoal and I think I may end up using this color scheme for the whole boat.






I weighed my motor the other day. It weighs 175 pounds, which is 30lbs heavier than the old Evinrude. To compensate back at the transom, I'm going to move the battery forward. I measured my battery cable at eight feet, so I can put the battery pretty far up. It will go roughly at the middle of the boat, and I will cut out a section underneath the two boat seats and slide in the battery. Should be a nice, dry, out of the way spot for it. 






Finally, at the back I have a couple of things going on. Another grey boat seat (salvaged from my old boat). Another cooler that will be sunk into the bench seat, where it will be flush with the seat top. It will also remain portable/removable. It holds up to 11 cans. Below the splashwell is, of course, the red fuel tank. Next to it is a sealable waterproof storage container.






So, to wrap up, I will have a huge front casting deck with the trolling motor up front, a good bit of storage in two different hatches, a big cooler all in the upper 3rd of the boat. In the middle is console, two boat seats and a hidden battery. In the back is another seat, a small cooler, and more good storage.

I've tried to imagine all the ways I used my old, smaller jon boat and different scenarios I can conceive of with this one and I think this layout makes the most sense.

Agree, disagree, think I'm missing something?


----------



## bluegrasser (Mar 13, 2011)

Got a few projects completed...

Sunk the small cooler in the very back bench seat. In the pictures it's sitting a little higher, but it sits down in the seat so that the top is flush with the seat. Actually pretty comfortable to sit on.
















Next project was to rebuild my console. Discovered that my Bass Pro Shops boat seat box made a pretty good template for deciding the dimensions and location of the new console:






My daughter "helping me". She was enjoying an imaginary day on the water, steering the boat:





Got the console started. Still rough, but got the steering column afixed and the general build going:











It's just sitting loosely on there because I didn't want to secure it down too much as I'll be removing it in about a week to do the big paint job. Then things should start humming along!


----------



## Froggy (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks real good, the wheel would probably be more comfortable if it where angled up a bit no?


----------



## bluegrasser (Mar 22, 2011)

Have been working steadily on the console build and then mounting the side controls. I've got the steering wheel and throttle lever where I can operate them comfortably from the seated position, or while standing. This is important to me because I run a lot of shallow, log-strewn rivers and I like to stand most of the time. (Also note the cup holder I installed with a bottle of boat-building fuel resting comfortably therein.






I am getting ready to strip all this out, though, so that I can paint the interior in the next couple of days. Stay tuned.


----------



## bluegrasser (Mar 27, 2011)

Took some doing, but I got the boat interior totally cleaned out (took two nights with a box of rags and heavy-duty cleaning solution). Got heaters in the garage and cranked up, because - of course - the outside temp has plummeted and even snowed last night. That _would_ happen when I"m finally ready to paint.

Got a good primer coat on yesterday and a finish coat today. It's not perfect, but a lot of it will eventually be covered by marine carpet. Nonetheless, a huge difference from what it used to look like!






Had "fun" painting the transom area and the styrofoam interior of my cooler slot on the back bench. Those areas took almost as much time as the rest of the boat.






This angle makes the boat look crazy wide, but the paint looks nice.






Next step...
Later this week I should get a chance to take it to my wife's warehouse where I can finally paint the exterior/hull. Can't wait!!!


----------



## bluegrasser (Apr 7, 2011)

Well...

It's been a long couple of weeks. Again, weather turned cold and wet. I had the boat scheduled to be sprayed with an epoxy coating, but the day of that, temp plummeted into the mid 30s with freaking snow! The result was an awful paint job that I then spent quite a while sanding off.

So, the last week has been spent rolling on a new coat of epoxy (a two-part epoxy made by Porter Paints - it should function the same as the Steelflex that everybody likes so much on this site, but it was a local product. This has turned out to be fortuitous as I have needed more of it to correct issues).

Got the hull completely covered with the gray epoxy paint. It is sealed pretty good!

Today I finally put on my second color - a dark blue color for the sides and transom for areas above the water line. It's a two-part polyurethane. I brushed it on and it was looking nice and glossy. However, as I made my way to the other side, I went back to look at the first side and it had SAGGED considerably! It looked horrible. I did my best to quickly put on a foam roller and roll it out. The finish looks rough, but I hope at least I smoothed out some of the sags and runs. We'll see tomorrow in the daylight.

In the meantime, here is the concept at least:











I think I have some more sanding in my future. :evil: 

But, I like the color scheme and am excited about getting closer to the finished product. =D>


----------



## ITGuy (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good. Looks nice and roomy. Need to get me a new boat to play with.


----------



## bluegrasser (Apr 9, 2011)

Sanded and repainted last night. There's still some sags that are visible in a certain light. But, I'm not a perfectionist. 

Got the boat flipped back over, right side up. 

Got some nice reflective numbers at Home Depot.

It's coming together!!


----------



## lbdsjp (Apr 22, 2011)

The color scheme looks good! I have a 14' 1973 Smokercraft that I bought new when I was 14 or 15 years old. My boat is identical without the steering wheel setup. Once in a while I think of selling it but seeing the nice job your doing motivates me to keep it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluegrasser (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words about the color scheme. That was the result of a LOT of hard work painting. IT's still not perfect, but good enough that the casual observer, not looking for errors, would find it satisfactory.

Went turkey hunting last weekend and before I set off, I had my two hunting buddies help me hoist the boat up onto the trailer. First time back on the trailer in about 2 months!











I've got the seats set up temporarily, steering console and throttle controls installed, working on the supports to deck over this section:





Replaced both my deep cycle battery and starting battery for a Sears marine Platinum - it is an AGM, 31 Series. Has 1150 CCA and 205 reserve. Should crank my motor beautifully and still have a ton of reserve for trolling motor and electronics.
It's a beast at 75 pounds, but a good bit lighter than two batteries combined:





With battery on board, I was able to finally take it to the boat shop. Loaded my new motor into my YUkon (a feat in itself)





Dropped off the boat and motor and the local boat guys are supposed to mount the motor, and connect all the steering and throttle and battery cables, install lights and bilge and generally hook everything up.
Can't wait to get it back in about a week!!!!


----------



## libertyday (May 1, 2011)

looks great....


----------



## bluegrasser (May 11, 2011)

lots of updates...

Got boat back from the boat shop with motor installed and lots of wiring and accessories.

couple of views of the new look:
















console with steering wheel, and switches for bow and stern light, bilge, and cigarette lighter/12V charger, and fish finder on top:






one of my last projects, still working on, is covering over this space with a deck. Got most of the supports in:






I also got my marine carpet a few days ago from Cabelas. It's very nice looking. It is the Premium Marine Carpet in Charcoal color: 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cab...arine+carpet&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Finally got out to the lake for a sea trial!!!!

She floated, the motor worked, no leaks, and I made it home in one piece!!!











once I get that deck afixed I will finally be ready for carpeting. Once carpet in, seats go in, then I'm just about FINISHED. After four months, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

Hope to have some more updates soon.


----------



## SlowRollin' (May 11, 2011)

I think it turned out pretty good. Looks like a new boat.

What name brand paint did you use above the water line?


----------



## bluegrasser (May 16, 2011)

Got a chance to do some major work this weekend.

I held my breath, crossed my fingers and started measuring out the 3/4" piece of plywood I had purchased for my front deck section. Planning for the curvature of the boat's hull was complicated, but I was impressed with how well I did with my limited skills. I was also excited to see how well it attached to the supports I had installed underneath. It is rock solid, fairly level, and fits the space perfectly. My hatch cutout also worked well too.

Not trying to gloat but I was a little amazed that it all worked as planned. Things rarely do for me - especially the projects in this 4 month long boat project!!

Now all that's left is the carpeting. I'm a little nervous about that too, but I'll just take my time and follow the advice of everyone on this message board.

Couple of pictures of the deck.

Got the piece cut and rough fit










Another coat of primer, then glued down and screwed down. Fits awesome.











Got the hatch hinges today. Now I need to start measuring for carpet. Can't wait to get this thing finished!!!


----------



## bluegrasser (May 16, 2011)

SlowRollin' said:


> I think it turned out pretty good. Looks like a new boat.
> 
> What name brand paint did you use above the water line?



SlowRollin, It is a Porter Brand (PPG) two-part polyurethane. I will check the garage in the next day or so and see if I still have the can out there with a name on it. Will report back later.


----------



## lbdsjp (May 19, 2011)

The boat is looking great. I pulled out my '73 SmokerCraft out from under the deck that I'm sanding and staining. My trailer and boat needs about the same amount of work. After the deck is done I'm going to pull the cover off and take a look at it. I would need to do the trailer also. I have always like the raised floor to keep things dry. I rented a rowboat with an electric motor and fished on mothers day with my wife and things on the floor of the got wet. I don't have any plywood but seeing yours I might consider it. Thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## JohnT (May 20, 2011)

Very nice project ! You did a great job . Hows it run with the 40 hp on it ?


----------



## bluegrasser (Jun 1, 2011)

Whew! Finally am now "complete" with "major projects"!!! There will be plenty of minor things to fiddle with over time, but I'm done occupying the entire garage. (my wife is also happy with that). Got the carpet installed this weekend. It was hard to get perfect cuts and perfect fits because this boat is fairly lacking in exact angles and precision/perfection. Did my best though.

Front casting deck and hatch:






Boat seats finally installed!





Side boat view with seats:





interior view from stern to bow:





comparison views:
old:





new:





Got it finished just in time to take out on the Kentucky River for memorial day weekend.

Boat tied up to dock at river fish camp cabin:





Boat beached at my favorite fishing rapids:





Despite having several youngsters tag along on the boat ride, my brother and I even caught a few trout in the tailwaters where the boat is beached in the above photo.

Boat performed well with two exceptions - the transducer is about a 1/2 inch too low and was throwing up a crazy amount of spray at high speeds. Should be an easy fix.

on GPS, when I got up to about 28 mph, the boat began porpoising pretty bad. I will have to take it out again to experiment with different angles on the motor. I may not have had it down flush against the transom. not sure. Had a lot of family out there, though, and didn't have opportunity to try all kinds of different settings. That was a shame, though, because I really wanted to know how fast it would go. I hit 28 mph against a very stiff river current and I don't think I was quite wide open on the throttle. 

We'll see.

Anyway, glad to reach this point and thanks to members of this board for input and inspiration.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks great, totally awesome!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## decee (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi. I am contemplating purchasing the same boat for a material hauler on a long river. I found one but it is a hundred miles away. Do you think the aluminum is thick enough to haul a full boat load of lumber up a shallow rock infested river?

I have 3 Lunds but I need a beater

Any idea of the weight of the boat?

The one I am looking at only has two original cross benches

Also I am curious about the floor. Is it raised above the hull? There must be a tunnel under the floor that leads from front to back for drainage.

Good looking vessel


----------



## togaurd (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice boat! After viewing yours I ran out to check on mine. It was still there. I too have a 73 Smokercraft. It's a 16' Tri-fisherman I think. Almost like yours, except not as nice. I bought mine with only two benches remaining and a transom that had to come out. Thats how its sitting right now.

Now that you have inspired me to get out there and work on it maybe I'll send further pics. If I remember right I think I posted some when I got it and then the boat was put on hold. I have some work to do this summer. 8-[

To decee: under the aluminum floor it is spray foamed and Styrofoam for support. There is a half inch poly tube that runs the length of the flat deck. I took the aluminum up to get rid of about 10 gallons of water that had saturated the foam.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 9, 2011)

i would love to have this boat, kinda what i am looking for nice job!!


----------



## bluegrasser (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks for all the very nice comments!

Haven't been on here as much recently because I have actually been fishing and boating - imagine that, getting to actually USE the boat I've been working on for 5 months.

Was up on my favorite trout river in central Kentucky. The boat did great.

I have added a hydrofoil on the motor's cavitation plate and that really solved my porpoising problems. Got it GPS clocked at about 31 mph. I don't know if the hydrofoil subtracting any off my top-end speed (a normal complaint according to things I've read) because I never got a chance to test my top-end before putting the foil on due to porpoising. So, I guess I'm pretty happy with the result of stability and better planing.

Here's a shot beached on a gravel bar below some rapids on the trout river. My friend is fly casting in the background:







Thanks again to everyone on this site for all the advice and project ideas!!!


----------



## Zum (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice scenery.
Enjoy the fruits of your labour...or something like that.


----------



## mightymite45 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice job on your boat,looks at home on the water.


----------



## edge540 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice Job, I have the same boat that I just cleaned up and built a trailer for. I really like these things there super stable and the flat floor is nice. =D> 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20707&p=214005#p214005



decee said:


> Hi. I am contemplating purchasing the same boat for a material hauler on a long river. I found one but it is a hundred miles away. Do you think the aluminum is thick enough to haul a full boat load of lumber up a shallow rock infested river?
> 
> I have 3 Lunds but I need a beater
> 
> ...



Not sure about the weight of the boat or a rock infested river but Ive had at least 900 pounds of people plus a beer cooler, 2 big batteries, 4 tackle boxes a minn-kota and a 9.9 kicker and 6 gallons of gas in mine and its not tippy at all. Plenty of FreeBoard in Rough water. [-X


----------



## bluegrasser (Nov 27, 2011)

Just a quick update - I have been fishing and enjoying this boat ALOT!!!

It has also been used to haul a lot of people on different trips to my house on the Kentucky River. Whether it's a boat load of kids or beer drinking buddies, the boat has held its own.

Was out on the river the other day and wanted to take a pic of the new bimini top. I actually didn't need it then (cool, overcast, and windy), but I can't wait for the shade it will provide in the summer.






Hope everyone's having good holidays!


----------



## Gators5220 (May 3, 2012)

Man I'm envious of your pictures of what looks like trout fishing paradise. Have you ever been saltwater fly fishing? It's my passion, but I'd love to do some trout fly fishing. I made a trip to Alaska once and caught some really nice salmon, but never trout, yet that is. Beautiful boat. =D>


----------



## fishingmich (May 3, 2012)

Hey BG! Badass boat I've got a smokercraft also without a coast guard plate in the back. Any suggestions where I might find a hull id number?


----------



## manley09 (May 5, 2012)

wow great job on this boat! I enjoyed watching it come together!


----------



## Dman23 (May 5, 2012)

That is a very unique hull. Seams to have all sorts of shapes and curves i havent seen before. Great build!


----------



## bluegrasser (May 16, 2012)

Hey everyone thanks for the nice comments.

Couple of quick updates...

In January, I had a local boat shop put on a cmc tilt and trim device. It is awesome!!!
Will post a pic from my phone if I ever figure that out.

Then two weeks ago I had to add a stainless steel prop because I had dinged the original aluminium one up pretty bad hitting rocks.

The boat porpoised a bit with the new prop, so I will have to tinker some with th angle and report back...


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Oct 11, 2012)

Anymore??


----------

